# Rentals



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

I'm doing some research on rentals prior to my move next month and am trying to establish whether the system is more similar to the UK or US. 

Could anyone tell me whether you can use one agent/broker only or do you have to call and register with each agency?

And how much flexibility is there on listing prices?

I would love to hear from someone who has recent experience. Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kouklamou said:


> I'm doing some research on rentals prior to my move next month and am trying to establish whether the system is more similar to the UK or US.
> 
> Could anyone tell me whether you can use one agent/broker only or do you have to call and register with each agency?
> 
> ...


You can use as many or as few as you want.
The more agencies you contact with a list of your requirements the better chance you have of finding what you want. 

Veronica


----------



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You can use as many or as few as you want.
> The more agencies you contact with a list of your requirements the better chance you have of finding what you want.
> 
> Veronica


So it sounds like it's like the UK then - independent. 

Rents in the UK are very "soft" at the moment and I'm still keen to hear whether anyone has experience of the sort of negotiations that can be expected at the moment in Cyprus. Thanks.


----------



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

kouklamou said:


> So it sounds like it's like the UK then - independent.
> 
> Rents in the UK are very "soft" at the moment and I'm still keen to hear whether anyone has experience of the sort of negotiations that can be expected at the moment in Cyprus. Thanks.


I was just extremely successful in getting a EUR 750 per month cut in the listed price for a one year rental in Nicossia. The house had been on the market for a while and I was there and willing to pay the deposit and 1st month rent in cash straight away - its amazing what can be done when an owner sees a large pile of notes for themselves!


----------

